# Rumor: Baron Davis Traded



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I am reading some info on other boards and it seems a deal envolving BD could be announced soon. 

Note it's just a rumor, don't take this news too seriously.

[Link]


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Baron Davis, PJ Brown for Vince Carter, Donyell Marshall, Loren Woods

Not the actual trade rumor, just something I made up real quick


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Baron Davis, PJ Brown for Vince Carter, Donyell Marshall, Loren Woods
> 
> Not the actual trade rumor, just something I made up real quick


This could happen. It seems PJ is on the block as well.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Baron Davis for Glenn Robinson and Willie Greene.

Signed,
bigpoppa*UK


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I forgot Woods can't be traded until the 15th. It should work with Moiso subbed in for him though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Toronto trades: SF Vince Carter (16.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 31.1 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.0 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
PF Jerome Moiso (1.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
Toronto receives: PF PJ Brown (8.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
PG Baron Davis (24.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 8.0 apg in 37.0 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +5.1 ppg, -0.4 rpg, and +5.7 apg. 

New Orleans trades: PF PJ Brown (8.7 ppg, 8.0 rpg, 2.0 apg in 34.3 minutes) 
PG Baron Davis (24.6 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 8.0 apg in 37.0 minutes) 
New Orleans receives: SF Vince Carter (16.4 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 3.2 apg in 31.1 minutes) 
PF Donyell Marshall (10.0 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 1.1 apg in 22.6 minutes) 
PF Jerome Moiso (1.8 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 0.0 apg in 8.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -5.1 ppg, +0.4 rpg, and -5.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Allan Bristow is pretty stupid, he had a chance to trade Jamal Mashburn for an expiring Glenn Robinson (AFTER we knew that Mashburn was all but retired) and he declined.

So maybe they aren't trying to rebuild... and they will hang on to BDiddy for now.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

I highly doubt that the Hornets would trade Baron for another star player, it seems to me like they are trying to rebuild with a young core of players

Wouldent surprise me if they made some deal like Baron for Andre Miller and Nene or Baron for Jason Williams and maybe Mike Miller or someone


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I expect to see a firesale in New Orleans. Magloire, Brown, Wesley, Davis all look like chopping block fodder to me. They don't mesh with Byron Scott's style and you ever get the feeling watching them, that they just have worned out their welcomes in the organization. I say it's time to move on from these guys because they aren't going to take the Hornets anywhere.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

baron isn't going to get traded, at least not until next offseason when they can couple him with mashburns contract so they can get at least get an equal trade. 
They realize that donyell has just as many miles on him as p.j. brown, so i dont see a trade like that occuring, expecially with how much carter has been sulking lately.
we'll have to see however, because iknow this team is going to do a semi major trade before the deadline, i just dont think its going to including davis or magloire.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I can't imagine that it could be that we won't see baron in the Hornets uniform again....And I can't imagine right now how it would look if he wears the toronto jersey...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Newest trade rumour: Rose, Carter, and some other low salary players for Magloire, Brown, and some other low salary players


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I expect to see a firesale in New Orleans. Magloire, Brown, Wesley, Davis all look like chopping block fodder to me. They don't mesh with Byron Scott's style and you ever get the feeling watching them, that they just have worned out their welcomes in the organization. I say it's time to move on from these guys because they aren't going to take the Hornets anywhere.


How do you figure that BD does not fit Scott's style?


----------

